# Will 28mm tires fit on a compact



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking at putting a wider tire on for some fall cruising and was wondering if 28mm will fit?


----------



## ccalpha (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

depends on which 28 tire your wanting to run..the conti gran prix 28's run pretty small and will probably fit.also depends on which fork your running.if it's the reynolds it doesn't have alot of room.

Scott


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

*Tire fit on Vamoots*

I too had that same question. I read that 27 is as wide as the frame will take. Some tires vary in regards to sizing so it could be possible to run a thin 28. 27 to be safe is max. Post up a pic of clearance when you get it mounted.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Conti 28's fit. But you can only fully inflate them after they are in the frame.


----------

